
Need recommendation for a better mail server host - loocsinus
Hello, I have been using a low cost mail server host. I noticed some of my emails go straight into recipient&#x27;s junk mail box. I suspect it is due to the bad reputation of my current mail server. Do you have a better alternative? Thank you
======
jamieweb
My recommendation is Fastmail for personal/business email/mailboxes, and
Mailgun for a transactional email API.

------
cpach
Do you mean for mailboxes…? If so, G Suite.

For other use cases maybe Sendgrid?

------
dnh44
I like migadu. No extra charges for additional domains or mailboxes.

------
pentago
Mailgun.

